# St. Matthew Passion by the Dutch Bach Association at MonteVerdi.tv



## WebRep MonteVerdi

Hello everyone,
On Friday, March 14th the first live online broadcast of world famous St. Matthew Passion by the Dutch Bach Association conducted by Jos van Veldhoven will occur at the new 'digital concert hall' MonteVerdi. This event promises to be a landmark in the online classical movie community. More information on this special broadcast can be found at www.monteverdi.tv/matthauspassion

MonteVerdi aims to bring together professionals and devotees of classical music and opera from around the world. By offering high-quality video on demand, live streaming (1.5Mps) and audio downloads (320 kbps) it will allow wide audience access to performances and recitals that were previously only available to a limited group of concertgoers.

If you have any questions about this new website, please don't hesitate to ask! We look forward to welcoming you to the MonteVerdi community.
-Ben Kaulback

I am a WebRepresentative for Monteverdi.tv

Verify this posting at http://validate.webrepassociates.com and enter code: r0hthjike


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Well this looks fun... especially considering that the Passion is quite possibly my favorite Bach work (maybe excepting the AOF)... unfortunately, Monteverdi TV does not run on Macs .


----------



## WebRep MonteVerdi

Hello BuddhaBandit,
I apologize for the lack of support currently available! There is currently effort being made to provide support for Mac customers, but at the current time MonteVerdi.tv requires that the Mac be running on a Windows system.

I hope this is fixed in the near future for your sake!

Cheers,
Ben

I am a WebRepresentative for Monteverdi.tv
Verify this posting at http://validate.webrepassociates.com and enter code: myy3yyppp


----------



## WebRep MonteVerdi

*Free Tickets Available for Concert Reviewers!*

Hello everyone,
MonteVerdi has made some free tickets available for the online concert of St Matthew Passion this coming Friday. I am looking for people who would be willing to review, or perhaps write their opinions about the show.

If anyone is interested in this, please write me a short email expressing your interest and motivation at [email protected].

I look forward to hearing from you, and urge everyone not to miss the concert this coming Friday!

Cheers,
Ben

I am a WebRepresentative for Monteverdi.tv
Verify this posting at http://validate.webrepassociates.com and enter code: tshi3qjmk


----------

